
Steam updates web browser component to Chromium 49 - petetnt
http://steamcommunity.com/groups/SteamClientBeta#announcements/detail/883080023727152443
======
petetnt
Smooth scrolling is enabled and it feels incredibly slow to boot. You win some
you lose some I guess.

